

A linux module dependency visualizer - pook
http://demos.thejit.org/example/rgraph/example1/

======
stcredzero
Very interesting presentation of information. Making diagrams focused on one
locus is very powerful. I think the mistake of a lot of dependency graphs in
GUI builders was the failure to provide very focused, contextual displays.
Doing this can help you comprehend how an individual piece fits into a larger
network without getting lost in that network.

------
tvon
I think it would be more accurate to call it a Debian package dependency
visualizer. I was expecting something related to linux kernel modules.

